# My Seven Kids!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Finally got some new pictures of my BROOD! This is from last night's Christmas Eve' Dinner at Ruth Chris. They clean up pretty nicely, ehh? 

And another picture of my oldest son and daughter 

My three are the two oldest and the other boy w/ the kinda curly hair and glasses..the 3 younger girls and boy are my stepkids!

Merry Christmas!
Kara and Gucci!

PS. Gucci was pretty thrilled with the doggie bag from Ruth Chris! LOL, I only gave her a little, because I know they broil it in butter..but she acted like it was the best thing ever. lol


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a beautiful family you have, Kara!

Hope you are having a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great picture Kara. What a great looking group you guys have! Never a dull moment I'm sure!ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

What a beautiful family you have.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

a beautiful bunch!!! Have a great day with everyone!!! give the princess an extra belly rub from me.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

Beautiful children. No big surprise . Try to allow some recuperative time for you today. Great shots.

Feel better.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a GORGEOUS family. Thanks so much for sharing. Have a merry merry Christmas !


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kara - what a beautiful and happy family! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Kara, its nice to see the whole family together during the holidays.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice picture Kara. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a great looking family. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Everyone!

I know I've gotten a few PM's recently asking me if it was REALLY TRUE! lol, So, I thought I'd share a picture  The 3 hour powernap really helped today, Gucci is being a lazy bum w/ me...

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, great photos of your beautiful family. Thanks for sharing them. 
Ruth's Chris.....Yum!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan,

Ruth's Chris is SUCH a treat for them and a real big DENT in the wallet for us! lol, There is NO "child's menu" at places like that, expect to spend $50 atleast feeding a 5 year old! hah. They were all so happy to be there, and ordered the biggest steaks on the menu  Memories...that's what its all about...the memories 

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, it's one of those once a year treats! DH and I keep meaning to go there for dinner some Saturday night. He's been, I haven't, but he raves about it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful family. Hope you had a Merry Christmas


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Katrina!

Susan, you should book some reservations, maybe New Year's Eve?  I highly recommend the Ruth's Chop Salad for appetizer, Sweet Potato Casserole for a side..and Hot Pecan Pie w/ Vanilla Ice Cream for dessert! Those are my 3 favorite things there. We go there about 5-6 times a year, usually as 'date' night, but we take the kids 2x...I usually pick it for Mother's Day...since I know the kids love it, 'cause it is so 'fancy'. Although, my husband cringes! lol....I think our tab was about $500, plus another $100 tip...and that was only ONE glass of wine for him...so, yeah.

I thought they would all be SOO stuffed they would fall straight to sleep, but they were WIRED on Shirley temples and hot chocolate and TEA! LOL

My daughter raves about the Asian Salmon, I haven't had it though.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful family, Kara. I love Ruth Chris. We have so many great steak places on Long Island. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Our Family's Mexican Holiday*

Kara, I hope you don't mind my borrowing your thread. I'm just not sure where this fits! Here's my family: DH, DD #2's boyfriend, DD#2 , DD#1's husband, DD #1, and MOI at the Four Seasons Punta Mita last week, and one of DD#1 & her husband in the infinity pool there. There were endless whales spouting and breaching in the water. You could just lie in the pool for hours staring at them.

Today I cooked a big primerib Xmas dinner for half my extended family~~and now, after washing every dish, pot, and pan in the house,~~am wishing I were back at Punta Mita in that dreamy pool, hee hee.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Ooopps!*

Sorry, family photo didn't upload the first time. Here it is, I hope.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy,

Beautiful picture! :kiss: and lovely family you have!  Sure, I'd love to see everyone else's family holiday photos!!!

Look at that water, so crystal clear! I love Mexico beaches! 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Kara. You understand well how hard it is to get a photo of the entire brood together. It's even harder when they have flown the nest. So this was very special to all take a trip together. 

I'm using the pool pic as my screen saver. It makes me feel like I could dive right in.
I sure wish I were there! Club Fritos!! Every night we had the best margaritas, and ate lobster on the beach in the nearby village. 

Have a happy happy New Year. It will be a year next wkend that we got Biscuit. Hard to believe we didn't have these sweet dogs a year ago! I loved those videos of Gucci stealing the decoration. She is simply beautiful, and so smart!

Biscuit was really cute at our Xmas dinner yesterday. Climbed into the lap of my 95 yr old mom (who hates dogs/cats). Funny!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- adorable kids! While Kara's dinner menu looks great (they do have one near me!), I want to become Amy's family and travel with them! My family is so stubborn about tradition. No one travels. We did the call this year since it is my first Christmas not there, and boy did I get the guilt trip. Don't tell anyone but it was the nicest Christmas to not have to rush all over the place 

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amanda, this is the first time we have ever traveled for pleasure at the holidays. My daughter has always wanted to, and last year was very ill, so last spring I got online and booked this trip in like 20 minutes, LOL. So glad I did! Unfortunately, now we are all spoiled and want to do it again next year!!:biggrin1:

Usually we have to travel at the holidays to see family. Are going to Pasadena and Palm Springs tomorrow to see my DS and MIL. I will be in your neck of the woods, Amanda. Wish I had time to meet you and Leslie!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

You have a great looking family - all smiles!

I wish I was on vacation with you, Amy!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Marie, have a wonderful New Year! I love Sissygirl's Xmas pic!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh right in my neck of the woods! I am back to work today... unfortunately! But if you are available this weekend, Leslie and I are going to an agility trial in Claremont!

Hubby and I were talking and we might do Hawaii with the girls next Christmas. It is cheaper and a direct flight, and we really just prefer to go home during the summer. Spoiled by the weather way too quickly!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, how fun for you and Leslie. But I'll be in Palm Springs by then at my MIL's. My sis has just moved back to Pasadena from NYC, so I'll be back down to see her again, and would love to meet you guys sometime.

Yep, So-Cal spoils you fast!! Hawaii is incredible!!!!! You'll have a ball.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy,

Hubby and I always say that we will travel to places like that when our kids are older and we are empty nesters...it looks like such a great way to spend family time! I'd love to do something like that!! And yes! It is hard to get a picture of my whole family together! LOL, alot harder than you'd think and I'd imagine even more so when they are grown. I keep telling my DH we need to go have one done professionally (with Gucci, of course!) Maybe I'll look for a photographer today 

Thanks Amanda and Marie! They are all still young enough to really get excited about Christmas,well....you know, like kids do! We grown ups enjoy it...but for me, it is more vicariously through their enjoyment.

Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

A belated Merry Christmas to you and your family Kara. I hope you'll have a blessed New Year as well.

Amy, Happy Holidays to you as well  I hope _*Cal*_ shows up for their bowl game next week... I'm kinda torn since I'm stationed at the Air Force Academy 

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Kara .. I am in awe..7 kids..WOW!!! Your family photo is great!

Amy, you also have a lovely family...Isn't it wonderful to be all together in one place..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kara- What a wonderful family photo! It looks like you all had a great Christmas. And Gucci must have been happy with her steak....yum!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

'Lo~~ Happy Holidays to you and your family, and to Hank, of course!! Yep, hope the Bears decide to come out of hibernation at the Bowl. We are planning to watch from Palm Springs. I understand your conflict vis a vis the Armed Forces, but Blue and Gold runs in your blood, right?? so that's gotta be your first allegiance, lol!!! Go Bears!! 

Thank you, Diane, have a wonderful New Year's.

What a lovely idea to have a professional photo done, Kara. Go for it! I look back on my kids when they were that age, and cannot believe how the time flew by. So that will be a lovely memory for all of you!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara & Amy....you both have gorgeous families! Thank you so much for posting so we could enjoy!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

thank you, Vicki~~~~happy new year!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kara,
You have a beautiful family. It looks like everyone enjoys each other too, which is very special too.


----------

